# Good to be back in agility class...



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

Ohhhh...enjoy it! Hope to see lots of pics...and video!

I went to Agility class with Maggie, but nobody could ever get her to go on that teeter totter. Everything else was fine, but she refused that one. We even tried a booda board (is that what it's called?) at home to help, but that didn't work. We tried a flat board and then worked up to a slight rise...she wouldn't do it. 

Maybe we could try again. She's a couple of years older now. She's a little red Fieldy, so she can fly through those courses....except for that darned teeter totter.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Yup... there's really something about Goldens and teeters... so many of them are worried about it.

We taught Quiz to love the noise of it going "bang" long before we ever put him on it. Then we taught him how to hop up on the board that I lowered almost to the ground so that he could make it go bang... Then I held the board all the way up so it wouldn't lower at all and taught him to love running up all the way to the end. Then we started moving it ever so slightly - like he was surfing on it - and then slowly lowering it to the ground. Lots of cooked chicken and several weeks later, he was hauling butt over the teeter!


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

We did something similar with Jersey. Had him jump up and use his front paws to slam the teeter down then lots of celebration when he'd do it!! He did go through a brief phase where he suddenly became nervous about it... but we went back to that, having him bang it down with lots of celebration, and he got over it really quickly. 

Good luck with your Agility classes Steph!! Quiz looks like he was built for that sport!! 

Julie and Jersey


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

YEAH Agility!!

Teddi starts again tonight!

My DH made me a teeter that can adjust from 8" to 24" we keep it low most of the time, the big thing getting used to the movement in general. We save full height for class. Teddi is a long way from full height (if ever) but as a small pup we set it at 8" and put bricks under each end so it only moved a couple of inches to get used to that, AND stop on the contact. She got pretty good at it. We will see how she progresses now. 

She also had her big lab sister to emulate. Belle has never had an issue with any of the contacts. They have been her favorite part. 

Have fun with class.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Jersey's Mom said:


> Good luck with your Agility classes Steph!! Quiz looks like he was built for that sport!!
> 
> Julie and Jersey


Thanks! He is a fast little guy out there! When we first went to class, I think they saw us and went, "Aw... how cute... a young Golden..." Then we ran our first Excellent course and they were like, "OMG! He's fast!" :burnout::eclipsee_:burnout:


----------



## katieanddusty (Feb 9, 2006)

Yay I'm glad you're doing agility! Will we be seeing you at trials anytime soon?  Who are you taking classes with?


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Sounds like fun Steph...isn't it great to get things rolling in the Spring?? I sure LOVE it!!


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

katieanddusty said:


> Yay I'm glad you're doing agility! Will we be seeing you at trials anytime soon?  Who are you taking classes with?


We're doing a day class at Happy Dog with Kristi Netzer.

I want to fix his start line and contacts, both of which were becoming a bit shotty when we stoped trialing in Oct. His startline is coming along nicely. The contact is taking a bit more work b/c he's so happy to be back out there. He's not popping the contacts, but he's not stopping either! My plan is to train for a few more months and then do some ASCA or NADAC shows so I can train in the ring if I need to. Kristi is setting some challenging Excellent courses, though, so it's great practice to get us ready for AKC Excellent.


----------



## katieanddusty (Feb 9, 2006)

Fun! We trained with Kristy for like a month before we found Terry. She's really good for handling very fast dogs.


----------

